# Neue [...]? "echte-heimarbeit.de"



## andywolf (12 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe da eine neue Seite im Netz gefunden: http://echte-heimarbeit.de,
wo mit den üblichen Sprüchen "Alles kostenlos und Umsonst." geworben wird... 
nur noch schnell Registrieren... erst in der AGB weit unten im Kleigeschriebenen kommt es dann: 

*"3.6* Für die Dienstleistung/den Service von echte-heimarbeit.de wird ein Betrag in Höhe von 10,71 Euro pro Monat incl. Mwst. erhoben. Der Betrag ist für die gesamte Vertragslaufzeit im voraus zu entrichten.
*3.7* Der Vertrag für die Dienstleistung/den Service von echte-heimarbeit.de ist auf ein Jahr begrenzt. Die Teilnahme verlängert sich im Anschluss automatisch um ein weiteres Jahr , wenn der Nutzende nicht fristgerecht, einen Monat vor Ablauf des Vertrages, schriftlich kündigt." :wall:

Bei Google ist bis jetzt noch nicht viel über diese Seite zu finden, aber sollen schon einige darauf reingefallen sein.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue [...]? "echte-heimarbeit.de"*

Und das hier schreibt Augsblog über die Betreiberfirma! Offenbar ein neuer Stern am Nutzlos-Himmel!


----------



## andywolf (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue [...]? "echte-heimarbeit.de"*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Und das hier schreibt Augsblog über die Betreiberfirma! Offenbar ein neuer Stern am Nutzlos-Himmel!


Prima... über solche [ edit] Seiten sollte so schnell wie möglich aufgeklärt werden... da ja immer ein paar Leute darauf reinfallen und auch noch zahlen. 
Diese ganzen  [edit] sollte man in Sibirien aussetzen.


----------

